# Sweet Chestnut



## Daven (13 Jan 2010)

Is it me the wood or the tools? - just can't seem to get on with Sweet Chestnut. Admittedly I am not an experienced turner but this wood seems so open pored!

Trying to turn a goblet - end grain is giving me grief - the rest of it needs a lot of sanding!

Using RS finger nail gouge and Spindle gouge - square scraper for end grain (also tried bowl gouge!)

Any tips?

Thanks IA

Dave


----------



## Richard Findley (13 Jan 2010)

Hi Daven,

Hmmm :-k :-k I've not used that much Sweet Chestnut but what I have used was similar to Oak, so quite coarse and a bit dusty but a good finish should be achievable.

First tip any time you hit any kind of problem in turning is sharpen your tools. This solves probably 75% of all turning related issues.

For hollowing the end grain of the goblet use a spindle gouge with (slightly) ground back wings, flute at about 10 o'clock and cutting on the lower edge near the tip, this is a shearing cut and you should be able to work both in and out carefully with this cut:







Not the best picture I'm affraid but may help you understand what I've just written.

The only other idea I could offer, if you are struggling with torn grain (even after sharpening :wink: ) try applying some of your chosen finish (whether that is oil or lacquer or whatever) to the area, allow it to dry a little and then re-cut.

HTH

Richard


----------



## paulm (13 Jan 2010)

Not really anything further to add to Richard's post other than to reaffirm that it is open pored and a bit like oak, but that yes you can get a good finish on it with care and very worthwhile persevering.

I had a van load from my sisters a few years ago when they had some trees thinned out so have turned plenty and a lot still left !

Smells nice too, a bit spicy :shock: :lol: 

Only other thought is perhaps increasing the speed of the lathe if safe to do so, together with sharp tools and shear cuts, should work well.

Just a further last minute thought, being open pored and large cell structure generally, not sure it would be my choice for small goblets, more for larger bowls and hollow forms.

For smaller, finer objects a finer grained timber would probably be preferable and give better results.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Daven (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks Richard and Paul,

Sounds like a mixture of everything then  :wink: 

The goblets I am trying to turn are like this one



so Sweet Chestnut may not have been the best choice, not that I am too worried as it is more for practice! :lol: 

I had sharpened the tools before and during but the end grain is tearing out like mad - will try the gouge again Richard, thanks for the tip and picture!

I think I have also realised the piece is not holding too well in the chuck - may have to sort out a center steady as well!

Many thanks for your help - will persevere :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Haldane (13 Jan 2010)

I've had a piece of burr sweet chestnut for quite a while it's not a big piece and I was never sure what to do with it. Last week decided to make pen blanks out of it, very disappointed, cut about half the burr up into dozen blanks will be lucky to get a single pen from them as you say very soft and open grained/porous not even sure they will survive having centre drilled out. If we still have bad weather this weekend may have a chance to play and find out for sure,will let you know results

Dave


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2010)

Daven":1orzkv1b said:


> Thanks Richard and Paul,
> 
> Sounds like a mixture of everything then  :wink:
> 
> ...



For goblets that shape and size try hawthorn, gorgeious wood, and hard close grained. Lovely stuff but not in big pieces usually. 

Pete


----------



## Daven (13 Jan 2010)

Yeah its a funny wood - only ever turned a bowl with it and it ended up looking almost dirty!

Thanks Pete - will keep an eye out for Hawthorn.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2010)

Daven":2in0afej said:


> Yeah its a funny wood - only ever turned a bowl with it and it ended up looking almost dirty!
> 
> Thanks Pete - will keep an eye out for Hawthorn.
> 
> ...



I get mine from the hedges. If you are lucky like me you live in the country and have easy access to the stuff as now is the time when farmers etc are hedging while the sap is low. I have just got a load up to 8" dia. which will make some lovely bits and pieces later in the year. IMHO a much under rated wood.

Pete


----------



## Daven (14 Jan 2010)

Thanks Pete - I am nearer to London so not many Hawthorn hedges round here, but do get down to Devon so can have a look next time I am down there  

Regards

Dave


----------



## wabbitpoo (14 Jan 2010)

Bodrighy":3cd7tmcd said:


> Daven":3cd7tmcd said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah its a funny wood - only ever turned a bowl with it and it ended up looking almost dirty!
> ...



I got a load, too, but I found it splits like a good'un. Barely got a usable piece from it.


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Jan 2010)

wabbitpoo":1sdpr76y said:


> I got a load, too, but I found it splits like a good'un. Barely got a usable piece from it.



That surprises me. I haven't had too much of a problem with splitting. Did you harvest it in the spring or summer?

Pete


----------



## Daven (14 Jan 2010)

Had a go at rescuing one attempt!






Light was low so couldn't get a good picture!

Inside is not too bad but not good enough - more practice on the spindle gouge needed :lol: 

Thanks for your help guys

Dave


----------



## Haldane (15 Jan 2010)

As mentioned earlier in this thread had a piece of sweet chestnut burr I was going to try and make pens from but didn't holdout much hope of success. Here's the results






Part of the burr cut up and one blank with the tube glued in






Worked surprisingly well with the skew nice fine ribbons thought it would be very flakey






Finished result turned out a lot better than I expected, very pleased with results. Goes to show it's worth giving these things ago even when they look like a non starter

Dave


----------



## Daven (16 Jan 2010)

Always worth a try - and I think you learn more from using difficult wood!

Nice pen Dave!

Finished the other goblet. happier with the result - less tear out but need to find a way of sanding to the bottom without ripping my finger off!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Haldane (16 Jan 2010)

You could always try a piece of dowel with a cut/split in end then trap and wrap a piece of cloth backed abrasive around the end just depends on the shape at the bottom of the goblet But if you can't reach to sand nobody else should be able to get their fingers in to tell what the finish is like.
Depends if you're in the camp of what people do not now will not hurt them or just knowing it's not right yourself would annoy you too much  

Dave


----------



## Daven (16 Jan 2010)

Good idea - I tried a dowel with some glued to it which I had used for something else but it was a bit too big and I did not have time to make another!  

Dave


----------

